# NGD : Ibanez TAM 10 with Floyd Rose



## Ron Head (Jul 25, 2014)

Somewhat late - had this in May , but it takes some time to fill this with gold .. heavyly modded by my luthier Bob van Dinther at Dijkmans Muziek in Breda , he also took the pictures from the workingbench , enjoy :










































initial pictures before the job :





















working on the locking nut :





















working the routes AND modding the trem itself ( intonation thingy ) :































.. and finally : 






a pic of the back :


----------



## Watty (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## mikolo (Jul 25, 2014)

wow lots of work there


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 25, 2014)

Holy crap! My two favorite things merged! 8 strings and a Floyd! If I were Tosin I'd trade you for that. THAT is a beast of a guitar.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow, this is actually really cool. I'm sure a Floyd with 8 strings feels pretty weird at first. Does it return really well?


----------



## porknchili (Jul 25, 2014)

Damn, was not expecting that to look that awesome.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jul 25, 2014)

That is amazing! There aren't enough ERGs with tremelos!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 25, 2014)

That's a fantastic job! Jelly of the floyd on the 8.

How stable is it? I'd imagine with all the strings, the tension on that thing is through the roof.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 25, 2014)

Typing + Clapping = No Can Do

How many springs ya got back there?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jul 25, 2014)

I approve of this with every fiber of my being. I never cared much for the Tosin sigs, but damn it all to hell if the gold 8 string floyd doesn't tickle my fancy.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 25, 2014)

what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what what

I almost had a heart attack when I read the title or the thread  

That looks amazing!  congrats!


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Hollowway (Jul 25, 2014)

I emailed Nick from the Axe Palace a few months ago about buying one of the new Iron Label 8s (the red one) and having his tech put a gold Floyd in it because I want a Floyd 8 sooo much. Never pulled the trigger, though. But this makes it clear I should!


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Jul 25, 2014)

really wanna know how well the tuning stability is. in the market for an 8 and the only thing holding me back besides money is i hate hate hate hardtails. every guitar i own has a trem on it, a must have in my book.


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 25, 2014)

Ohhhh sh!t. So this is what an ERG chubby feels like?!? @[email protected]


----------



## trem licking (Jul 26, 2014)

only now is this guitar worthy of owning, very nice! still waiting for that lo pro edge 8 though...


----------



## slapnutz (Jul 26, 2014)

Damn dude.... that shit looks tight! Awesome work!


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 26, 2014)

That's killer!


----------



## Tesla (Jul 26, 2014)

Sweet Lucifers beard...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 26, 2014)

Damn that must take some spring tension! What size strings do you have on it and how fluid does it all feel? It looks amazing regardless. Very well done modification.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 26, 2014)

Whoa! Nicely done! Very sharp!


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 26, 2014)

adding some pix of the back and springsection ;


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 26, 2014)

To answer a couple of questions , some text :

So , four springs , they hold the guitar and its tension perfectly now , most likely because of the chosen stringgauge too : from low to high ( tuning and gauge) :
E.72 - B.56 - E.46 - A.36 - D.26 - G.17 - B.13 - E.10 ; it's a D'Addario combined set ..

The guitar plays great now , it has been perfectly set ; low action (no buzz) , nice tightness allover the strings and still bendable , all harmonics appear flawless (especially of my concern are those in the 2nd / 3rd frets )

There's one thing one should mind is that the TAM's body is substantionally thinner ! The tremblock has been shortened in order to fit , and again the included Floyd locking nut 53,5 mm - is 1,5 mm to short ; it'll work , but the 'original' Ibanez locking - 55 mm - nut keeps the springspace as it was before the mod ...

Also modded are some of the saddles , because of the limits of Floyd's regarding intonation ; devellopped for 25 - 26 " , there was a difference measurable with the TAM's 27" scale and the original routing would not give enough 'flesh' (wood) to hold the trem when compensating the intonation problem by routing it a bit further up ....


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 26, 2014)

Intense mods!



Ron Head said:


> the TAM's 28"scale


To my best knowledge, those are 27".


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 26, 2014)

you're right , i was confused by my rg9 , i editit tx !


----------



## Shawn (Jul 26, 2014)

Although I am not a fan of gold hardware, that does look amazing....nice work!


----------



## armdias (Jul 26, 2014)

Just one word: AWESOME!


----------



## erdiablo666 (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks amazing Ron! Enjoy her, and HNGD!


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 27, 2014)

Awesome idea and execution! HNGD!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 27, 2014)

8 String HSH with whammy....


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 28, 2014)

Shall i put some family pics on here ? with TAM10 as centre ofcorpse ..


----------



## trayenshreds (Jul 28, 2014)

Duuuude.... EPIC idea! Hahaha thats so awesome. 8 string with floyd and HSH/coil taps.. completely rad.

Making me feel like a half ass kinda guy for throwing Sperzel Locking Tuners on mine.. hahah! 

This is cool and inspiring. Thanks!


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah yeah yeah, let's see you put an FR on the RG9...


----------



## pondman (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks great. Looks like he cut quite a bit off the trem block by the way those springs are sitting forward.
How much does an 8 Floyd cost these days ?


----------



## Ron Head (Jul 28, 2014)

les TAMs :


























and along TAM10's cousins :


----------



## RGM8 (Aug 1, 2014)

Spin us a track! How does the low E sound when you dive?


----------



## MemphisHawk (Aug 2, 2014)

Probably like "brawwwwwwwwoororrrrrroorororghhghghghghgghgghgghghgooorrrrrrroowwwwwwwwwwarb"


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 2, 2014)

That's a nice collection! 
That TAM10 came out awesome! Great work indeed


----------



## darren (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow, very cool. I can't imagine what a low F# would sound like dive-bombed!


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 2, 2014)

They should release it as a model and call it TRAM10 coz you know... TR = Tremolo and Tosin has that TRAM band side project..... get it?...get it? .... ahhhh ...fargetaboutdid.


----------



## Ron Head (Aug 3, 2014)

slapnutz said:


> They should release it as a model and call it TRAM10 coz you know... TR = Tremolo and Tosin has that TRAM band side project..... get it?...get it? .... ahhhh ...fargetaboutdid.



heh heh , yeah man , or maybe even "TREM9" , TRAM9 would do the job too i guess


----------



## cellopet (Aug 24, 2014)

Very Very Good Work on it!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## flaherz09 (Aug 24, 2014)

You sir, win.


----------



## Alice AKW (Aug 24, 2014)

Put a pearl white pickguard on it and make the tuners fully gold Boom! 8 string JEM sans vines and monkey grip.


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 25, 2014)

Dude... If I ever meet you in real life I'm shaking your hand and buying you a beer. Damn that's... perfect.


----------



## Randy D (Aug 28, 2014)

WOW!!!!!!!!! What a hell of a piece of work. Beautiful craftsmanship. So is there a build cost ? Or is that like asking a womans age ? Just curious. 
And the collection ....stellar my friend. That's one way to get the guitar you want the way you want it....lol



Cheers

-Randy D


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 30, 2014)

So, when can we expect soundclips?


----------

